

Categorization of drawings of dog and cat faces – A university project - jeena
https://github.com/jeena/catdog/blob/master/report.md

======
alexhawdon
Nice little project.

A few suggestions to improve the writeup:

1\. Consider going into more depth on the workings of the image processing
techniques. The ones you have chosen are some of the more readily-accessible
and, to the uninitiated, can be a delight to learn (esp the Hough Transform,
imo). This will also help cement things in your mind and be useful when it
comes to exam time.

2\. Feature selection is obviously the most critical part of the process -
consider going into more detail. (Un)Fortunately you got it right first time,
so you couldn't document a process of trial, error, insight and finally
success. In lieu of this you should at least be able to elucidate on the
thought processes that led you to choose the features you did. If you are able
to make a prediction that is subsequently realised then that demonstrates you
are intelligently selecting features and understanding the consequences,
rather than just getting lucky.

3\. Your description of k-Nearest Neighbours is a little faulty - possibly the
result of you trying to phrase what is essentially a simple concept in your
own words? The user doesn't pre-define some set 'search radius' \- the
algorithm simply finds the k nearest neighbours of a given point. If your
point is some outlier then the 'search radius' will be much larger then had
you selected a more 'typical' point in the middle of a densely-populated area
- for the same value of k.

~~~
jeena
Yeah especially the Hough Transform isn't quite clear in my mind yet, I assume
the best way to really understand it would be to implement it myself.

I had a process with feature selectaion actually, even if that isn't quite
clear from the text. First I had for a long time just the amount of lines and
the average length which didn't really work, I had to think a lot to come up
with other features and then I got a bit lucky (but mostly I was looking at
the images with the lines in them to try to figure out the differences myself)
with the average angle.

And yeah, with "radius" I didn't mean the concrete spacial radius (in n
dimensions) but just like you say the k nearest neighbours.

------
elwell
First read title as: "Categorization of drawings of dog and cat feces"

~~~
jeena
Hehe, that could be my next project :D

